# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Sauna bei Krebs?

## gunssy

Hallo liebe Leute, 

leider ist mein Onkel vor einiger Zeit an Prostatakrebs erkrankt und hält sich nicht wirklich an die Vorschriften der Ärzte. Nun hat er sich im Internet bei http://www.saunahaus.com/ eine eigene Sauna für Zuhause bestellt. Meine Frage an die Experten unter euch wäre nun, ob man als Krebspatient eine Sauna und auch eine Infrarotkabine ohne Komplikationen in Anspruch nehmen darf. Sein Arzt gibt mir diesbezüglich leider keine Informationen.

Liebe Grüße

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo,

*hier* bitte lesen

----------


## Hvielemi

> Meine Frage an die Experten unter euch wäre nun, ob man als Krebspatient eine Sauna und auch eine Infrarotkabine ohne Komplikationen in Anspruch nehmen darf.


Da gibt es nur die Antwort der einzig gültigen Saunaregel:

"Fühl Dich wohl, sonst geh raus."

Ob in einer Infrarotkabine Wohlfühlen überhaupt möglich sei, stelle ich mal in Frage.
Die klassische Sauna wärmt nicht mit Strahlen von 1'000°K oder mehr, sondern
mit Luftwärme von ca. 80° auf Bankhöhe. Mehr, was ja leider in den meisten 
Kontinentalen Sauna der Fall ist, trägt nicht mehr zum Wohlfühlen bei.

Was eine allfällige Überhitzung des Körpers und somit des Tumors angeht:
Die tritt erst ein, wenn obige Saunaregel grob missachtet wird.

Also Entwarnung 
Hvielemi

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Gunssy,




> Meine Frage an die Experten unter euch wäre nun, ob man als Krebspatient eine Sauna und auch eine Infrarotkabine ohne Komplikationen in Anspruch nehmen darf. Sein Arzt gibt mir diesbezüglich leider keine Informationen.


Ein Experte bin ich nicht, wohl aber weiß ich, worüber ich antworte.
Die Sauna vergiß einmal zur Krebstherapie, für das körperliche Immunsystem natürlich nicht.
Da du Infrarot angesprochen hast, dann würde ich mich - ZUR THERAPIE - mit Infrarot Typ C auseinandersetzen. Diese langwelligen IR Strahlen gehen in die Tiefe und Erwärmen das Blut über die Resonanz.
Langsam und stetig bringen Sie die Körpertemperatur auf 39-40° C, stimmulieren nicht nur das Immunsystem, sondern bringen auch bestimmte Proteine in Schwung, die die Krebszellen markieren und für das Immunsystem kenntlich machen.
Dieses setzt voraus, dass deine NK Killer und Lac Zellen hochreguliert sind und deine Makrophagen entsprechend aktiv werden können.

Ergoogle dir IR Tiefenwärme und die Ganzkörperheizmatten. Lohnt sich.

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## elmunio

Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Krebspatient genau das machen, was ihm gut tut. Und nicht immer darauf achten, was angeblich nicht toll sein soll.
Da gibt es so tolle Behandlungen auf der Webseite für Kröper und geist.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...genau das machen, was ihm gut tut....


Aus diesem Grunde haben sich die grossen Volkskrankheiten wie Diabetes, Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen, Arthrose, Alzheimer ect. ect. entwickelt. Ob das in therapeutischen Situationen ggf. beizubehalten sinnvoll wäre, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

----------

